# Lake Blalock Speedway Chesnee, SC



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

LAKE BLALOCK SPEEDWAY Sunday june 28 results 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunday, June 28th proved to be a perfect night for mini late model racing at LBS. The clouds began to roll in about 6:30 to cool the track in preparation for the final night (double points) of the Spring points series. 

The evening began with 15 drivers signing in to take a shot at the $25 winner's share of the $80 total race purse and also the winner's share of the $60 points purse. 

During the two lap qualifying session, Terry McFalls, would show the way around LBS with a new track record of 5.34 seconds in his new M&M DLP Double Deuce Decal Toyota. Following McFalls in qualifying would be the following: 
Matt Lorr (8) 5.51
T.J. Parris (1) 5.69
Colt Farrington (28) 5.72
Alan Foy (32) 5.84
Dillon Spencer (29) 6.05
Jason Slaten (36) 6.08
Phil McFalls (16) 6.26
Jonathan Duvall (F1) 6.29
Brandon Lambert (33) 6.44
Mike Elliott (3) 6.82
John Ballew (41) 7.06
Benji Griffin (13) 7.62
Coby Lambert (11) 8.26
Nathan Jackson (15) DNQ

As the night's heat racing began, with the top two in each heat guaranteed a spot in the A main, the intensity picked up. 

Heat Race #1 Results: (3 minute heat race)
Allan Foy - 30 laps
Terry McFalls - 30 laps
Brandon Lambert - 28 laps
Colt Farrington - 27 laps
Benji Griffin - 22 laps

Heat Race #2 Results: (3 minute heat race)
Matt Lorr - 29 laps
Jason Slaten - 28 laps
Phil McFalls - 27 laps
Coby Lambert - 25 laps
Mike Elliott - 24 laps 

Heat Race #3 Results: (3 minute heat race) 
Jonathan Duvall - 29 laps 
T.J. Parris - 28 laps 
Nathan Jackson - 24 laps 
John Ballew - 22 laps 
Dillon Spencer - 18 laps 

Consi #1 Results: (2 minute consi)
Nathan Jackson - 18 laps 
Dillon Spencer - 16 laps 
Benji Griffin - 15 laps 
Coby Lambert - 11 laps 
Brandon Lambert - DNS

Consi #2 Results: (2 minute consi) 
Phil McFalls - 18 laps 
John Ballew - 15 laps 
Colt Farrington - 14 laps 
Mike Elliott - 14 laps 

Main Event Results: (5 minute main) 
Terry McFalls - 44 laps - $25
Jason Slaten - 43 laps - $15
Matt Lorr - 43 laps - $10
T.J. Parris - 43 laps - $8
Allan Foy - 42 laps - $7
Phil McFalls - 40 laps - $6
Nathan Jackson - 33 laps - $5
Jonathan Duvall - 27 laps - $4

Finishing out the Spring points series, the results are as follows: 
Matt Lorr - POINTS CHAMPION - 115 points - $20
Jason Slaten - 106 points - $15
Terry McFalls - 104 points - $10
Allan Foy - 92 points -$7
Brandon Lambert - 84 points - $5

for more info on LBS visit trackforums.com


----------



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a question for some of you who race 1/18th scale cars. July 12th at LBS I will be paying a purse of $125.00 $50,25,15,10,8,7,6,5 to all the guys who qualify for the 7 minute main. Is this the norm at your home track. What do other tracks do. Thanks!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

$$ Racing !!! Wish You were closer. We just do ribbons and feature winner stickes.


----------



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

Bud, we do single car two lap qualifying, then we run at least three heats 3 minutes, then two consi's 2 minutes. everyone has at least two shots to make the main 5 minutes normal but will be 7 minutes for big $. What do ya'll do format wise?


----------



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

oh I forgot to mention this. the fast qualifier gets a plastic trophy like a check and the feature winner always gets a plastic check trophy with his name $ amount track logo race title, you know like the big super late models get down south for a win. I am guessing they do that where you are too.?


----------

